# Tinker (As a girl)



## Tinker (May 22, 2009)

I've been looking for pics of Tink on my laptop but I think they're on the desktop computer. I did find a picture of the character 'Maggie' that he's based on. This is the cover illustration, Tinker's not really a tabby but he's ginger. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute, can't wait for pictures.


----------

